# How to get rid of Apple's iCloud popup?



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

Apple's popup invitation to join iCloud is very annoying. Is there anyway to get rid of it without joining iCloud?

Cheers,

Silver Back


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Is it an actual invitation to join iCloud from Apple that you're getting or some other notification that might be enabled in your Notifications System Preferences?


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

*re: iCloud popup*

What the popup says is ---"This MAC can't connect to iCloud because of a problem with "my email account"

I don't want to connect to the iCloud.

This popup show up every time I go from one web site to another.

Thanks in advance for any help getting rid of this nuisance.

Silver Back


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Here, and, here.

Hopefully between those two sites you can sort it out.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Try this for a fix on your "iCloud" Mail account:

Open the Mail app. Go to Preferences. Click on the Accounts tab, and then the Advanced tab.

Look for the Authentication box. If you're having this problem, it will be set to "Password." Click on the box and select "Apple Token."

Is Mail not saving your iCloud password after the Mavericks update? Here's a work-around. | Breaking Apple News, Tips and Reviews from The Unofficial Apple Weblog

edit: Opps sorry, gwillikers had just posted the same fix. 

Like two ships passing in the night...


----------



## Silver Back (May 30, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks gwilliliker and pm-r you solved my problem.

It sure is great to have a web site like this.

Cheers,

Silver Back


----------

